# Ideas for Daemoness custom Inlay



## seeds (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey, guys, I'm kinda new here. I'm thinking about getting a Daemoness custom and, as Dylan is one of the best making inlays, I'd like to make use of his ability and have an awesome inlay in my axe 

the guitar will be an atlantean, with a burl maple top, so the inlay has to look good along with the color of the wood. It's pretty similar to this one:











My initial idea was have a camel as the inlay (my surname is Camelo, which in english means Camel ), occupying the 11th to the 15th fret, or so. However, I'm not really sure and I'd like to listen to some of your opinions 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## arkohors (Jun 18, 2011)

Tell us a little more about yourself, then we can probably suggest some ideas.

You should go with an inlay design of something that represents you (a hobby you might have, favorite animal, a favorite symbol, or something that has had an impact on your life).

I can probably suggest a lot of cool ideas, but knowing more about you will help come up with ideas that are suitable.


----------



## seeds (Jun 18, 2011)

arkohors said:


> Tell us a little more about yourself, then we can probably suggest some ideas.
> 
> You should go with an inlay design of something that represents you (a hobby you might have, favorite animal, a favorite symbol, or something that has had an impact on your life).
> 
> I can probably suggest a lot of cool ideas, but knowing more about you will help come up with ideas that are suitable.




You're right... As I said my first idea was to draw a camel because of my name but I'm not sure if it would be cool enough.
I thought of some pyramids too, with its base on the side of the neck and not one by fret but as one whole picture of de egypcian desert itself 
I actually don't like this, but that's the background of my second idea:


----------



## seeds (Jun 18, 2011)

arkohors said:


> Tell us a little more about yourself, then we can probably suggest some ideas.
> 
> You should go with an inlay design of something that represents you (a hobby you might have, favorite animal, a favorite symbol, or something that has had an impact on your life).
> 
> I can probably suggest a lot of cool ideas, but knowing more about you will help come up with ideas that are suitable.



As related to me, I don't have much I can tell, my favourite animal is a camel  and I pretty much like pyramids, but there's nothing related with me that I can tell to put as an inlay, i'm sounding a bit stupid but I lack of originality


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah, I don't know if I would go with a camel. Unless you could make it particularly artistic, camels are really anything you would think would be raised to the level of inlay. IMO the best inlays are the ones that use the natural wood as part of the design. The water drop inlay is, IMO, the best ever. 
As to what to get, I have no idea. I'm trying to come up with something legendary as well, because eventually I'd love a guitar from Dylan.
Consider asking Dylan if he could take the camel and make it cool, like this:






(only less Affliction-esque!)


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 19, 2011)

Ah, I was just saying on that other daemonessss thread, I'd go with a chechen burl top like this:





And some crazy ass version of this guy:





Soo, maybe something like this:


----------



## Razzy (Jun 19, 2011)

You should get the camel, but have him smoking a cigarette. Then he'll be cool enough to be an inlay.


----------



## AySay (Jun 19, 2011)

Do it.


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 19, 2011)

if you like camels, and pyramids, maybe try to take it more towards Egyptian symbols? I'm pretty sure you could find something which looks cool there... I think there was a Horus Daemoness not too long ago around here. 

If not, do the camel above me. ^


----------



## seeds (Jun 19, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I don't know if I would go with a camel. Unless you could make it particularly artistic, camels are really anything you would think would be raised to the level of inlay. IMO the best inlays are the ones that use the natural wood as part of the design. The water drop inlay is, IMO, the best ever.
> As to what to get, I have no idea. I'm trying to come up with something legendary as well, because eventually I'd love a guitar from Dylan.
> Consider asking Dylan if he could take the camel and make it cool, like this:
> 
> ...



Yeah man, You got me a bunch of ideas for the camel , this would be much more interesting than just the camel draw 



scherzo1928 said:


> Ah, I was just saying on that other daemonessss thread, I'd go with a chechen burl top like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, i didn't even knew that wood existed, it's really cool and remembers me of something toxic and that would really match a poisened camel all along the neck, dunno xD
Nice tattoo BTW



Razzy said:


> You should get the camel, but have him smoking a cigarette. Then he'll be cool enough to be an inlay.



I have already thought of that, but I don't really likde the idea, I have to find some other ways to make the camel cooler 



AySay said:


> Do it.



ahahah, super funny, but no! xD



Skyblue said:


> if you like camels, and pyramids, maybe try to take it more towards Egyptian symbols? I'm pretty sure you could find something which looks cool there... I think there was a Horus Daemoness not too long ago around here.
> 
> If not, do the camel above me. ^



I'm familiarized with that guitar, the color really matches the symbol. I thought of the all seeing eye but it sounded a bit cliche. I'm going to try and find a symbol that's not very popular
Thanks for idea man


----------



## just_kosteg (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm thinking about my inlay on new Daemoness too.. To not to create new thread I'll ask here - anyone have an ideas about inlay with tiger or something similar? I have couple of great thoughts about it, but it's very interesting to hear some fresh ideas!


----------



## daemonessaxes (Jun 19, 2011)

The graphics and aesthetic content of Daemoness guitars is (as in inlays and painted bodies/graphics) is not as straightforward as the spec of guitar. This is artwork in the truer sense of the word (as opposed to craftwork) as in I complete it according to my own beliefs and identity as an artist, which is slightly removed from my beliefs and identity as a guitar builder. I don't want to cause any confusion here so let me put this in a more direct way. As a guitar builder I believe in using the best materials, obtaining the best training and using the best designs as a way to create the most dependable, well playing and inspiring instruments that I can, to the specific needs and requirements of the person ordering the guitar. 
As an artist, I work to express the strengths and virtues that have appeared in art over the last 500 years and proved themselves to be of worth. I think its quite obvious that my work has a strong Judeo-Christian Gothic identity emanating from northern european imperialism that has bled into fatalistic nihility. The content of the guitars concerning the destruction of the human body is a metaphorical warning about the fragility of civilization and the imminent danger posed to humanity by environmental collapse and the spectre of global war. Coincidentally I'm an atheist by the way and I do not wish for there to be any discussion about any religious values in my guitars as this will be baseless. But belief and identity are two separate fibres within a mans mind.
I don't want to hack on about this too much but a situation whereby the inlays, or any other aesthetic content of the guitars is designed by committee on the internet and then presented to me at order stage will be a fruitless task (with the best possible intentions of course) as this will have no relation at all to my own art, and it won't end up on a Daemoness. I do not replicate images from outside my school, and as soon as I started doing this the identity of my guitars would become totally synthetic as a I would become the human equivalent of "CTRL+C CTRL+V".
I love discussing the artwork on the guitars with my customers but this is done when the guitars are ordered, and the process involves them usually suggesting a theme that comes under the umbrella "visual heavy metal". I then present my ideas to them and we decide which would be most appropriate. But the design is carried out by myself with 100% artistic license as I'm the person who is actually going to have to pull the thing into reality, and also the one who has to solve the technical challenges of producing the work (which I wouldn't want to involve anyone else in because it would probably bore the hell out of them). This might seem slightly selfish but it really is the only way I can work and artwork I have produced in the past that has been a collaboration with others has nearly always turned out lacklustre and was inevitably shitcanned. I am please an deeply honoured that my artwork and guitars have been so well received by the metal guitar community, and I'm only writing this to give people a better understanding of the way I work. I must work in this way to keep the quality standards where they currently are, and maintain the Daemoness identity, which I only ever wanted to be an awesome, dangerous metal guitar brand.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 19, 2011)

^^^

Now that is something to get behind.


----------



## solar369 (Jun 19, 2011)

good god I want this



seeds said:


> Hey, guys, I'm kinda new here. I'm thinking about getting a Daemoness custom and, as Dylan is one of the best making inlays, I'd like to make use of his ability and have an awesome inlay in my axe
> 
> the guitar will be an atlantean, with a burl maple top, so the inlay has to look good along with the color of the wood. It's pretty similar to this one:
> 
> ...


----------



## JamesM (Jun 19, 2011)

It doesn't matter what it is, I'm fairly certain Dylan can make it incredibly badass...


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 19, 2011)

daemonessaxes said:


> I don't want to hack on about this too much but a situation whereby the inlays, or any other aesthetic content of the guitars is designed by committee on the internet and then presented to me at order stage will be a fruitless task (with the best possible intentions of course) as this will have no relation at all to my own art, and it won't end up on a Daemoness. I do not replicate images from outside my school, and as soon as I started doing this the identity of my guitars would become totally synthetic as a I would become the human equivalent of "CTRL+C CTRL+V".
> I love discussing the artwork on the guitars with my customers but this is done when the guitars are ordered, and the process involves them usually suggesting a theme that comes under the umbrella "visual heavy metal". I then present my ideas to them and we decide which would be most appropriate. But the design is carried out by myself with 100% artistic license as I'm the person who is actually going to have to pull the thing into reality, and also the one who has to solve the technical challenges of producing the work (which I wouldn't want to involve anyone else in because it would probably bore the hell out of them). This might seem slightly selfish but it really is the only way I can work and artwork I have produced in the past that has been a collaboration with others has nearly always turned out lacklustre and was inevitably shitcanned. I am please an deeply honoured that my artwork and guitars have been so well received by the metal guitar community, and I'm only writing this to give people a better understanding of the way I work. I must work in this way to keep the quality standards where they currently are, and maintain the Daemoness identity, which I only ever wanted to be an awesome, dangerous metal guitar brand.


 Wow, man, I didn't think I could respect your work any more, but I love that philosophy! I like the fact that you are in full control over what you put out and are not willing to sell out just to make money. That's the sign of a true artist and you just never hear that anymore (especially in the USA). If I ever find myself in your neck of the woods I am SO buying you a beer for that post!


----------



## seeds (Jun 19, 2011)

daemonessaxes said:


> The graphics and aesthetic content of Daemoness guitars is (as in inlays and painted bodies/graphics) is not as straightforward as the spec of guitar. This is artwork in the truer sense of the word (as opposed to craftwork) as in I complete it according to my own beliefs and identity as an artist, which is slightly removed from my beliefs and identity as a guitar builder. I don't want to cause any confusion here so let me put this in a more direct way. As a guitar builder I believe in using the best materials, obtaining the best training and using the best designs as a way to create the most dependable, well playing and inspiring instruments that I can, to the specific needs and requirements of the person ordering the guitar.
> As an artist, I work to express the strengths and virtues that have appeared in art over the last 500 years and proved themselves to be of worth. I think its quite obvious that my work has a strong Judeo-Christian Gothic identity emanating from northern european imperialism that has bled into fatalistic nihility. The content of the guitars concerning the destruction of the human body is a metaphorical warning about the fragility of civilization and the imminent danger posed to humanity by environmental collapse and the spectre of global war. Coincidentally I'm an atheist by the way and I do not wish for there to be any discussion about any religious values in my guitars as this will be baseless. But belief and identity are two separate fibres within a mans mind.
> I don't want to hack on about this too much but a situation whereby the inlays, or any other aesthetic content of the guitars is designed by committee on the internet and then presented to me at order stage will be a fruitless task (with the best possible intentions of course) as this will have no relation at all to my own art, and it won't end up on a Daemoness. I do not replicate images from outside my school, and as soon as I started doing this the identity of my guitars would become totally synthetic as a I would become the human equivalent of "CTRL+C CTRL+V".
> I love discussing the artwork on the guitars with my customers but this is done when the guitars are ordered, and the process involves them usually suggesting a theme that comes under the umbrella "visual heavy metal". I then present my ideas to them and we decide which would be most appropriate. But the design is carried out by myself with 100% artistic license as I'm the person who is actually going to have to pull the thing into reality, and also the one who has to solve the technical challenges of producing the work (which I wouldn't want to involve anyone else in because it would probably bore the hell out of them). This might seem slightly selfish but it really is the only way I can work and artwork I have produced in the past that has been a collaboration with others has nearly always turned out lacklustre and was inevitably shitcanned. I am please an deeply honoured that my artwork and guitars have been so well received by the metal guitar community, and I'm only writing this to give people a better understanding of the way I work. I must work in this way to keep the quality standards where they currently are, and maintain the Daemoness identity, which I only ever wanted to be an awesome, dangerous metal guitar brand.



I totally agree with you and I'm really happy that you see things that way because that's how I wanted it  . My frist idea was to leave the whole thing up to you but then I thought that it would give you too much work so I just tried to help with some ideas and examples to make it easier because I thought that just saying to draw a camel was to vague... Don't take it badly, I really apreciate your work a lot and I'm glad that you give 100% of your spirit to create every unique guitar that satisfy your costumers so much.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 19, 2011)

how about rectangles made from the same venner burl as the body?


----------



## 7slinger (Jun 20, 2011)

Dylan, utmost respect for the artwork/guitars you've been producing; never seen one in person, but the pics that keep popping up are fantastic...I'm jealous that I don't posess the time or skill to produce such work.



daemonessaxes said:


> *I think its quite obvious* that my work has a strong Judeo-Christian Gothic identity emanating from northern european imperialism that has bled into fatalistic nihility.



Sorry, just had to quote this because it made me smile, and realize that even though I took several art classes in college, I know next to nothing about art history.

What I do know is Fatalistic Nihility may end up a song title 

As far as the guitar goes, a simple search showed that Atlantean can refer to both the island of Atlantis and Saturn's moon, Atlas...that's a metric fuck-ton worth of art themes afaic


----------



## just_kosteg (Jun 20, 2011)

daemonessaxes said:


> The graphics and aesthetic content of Daemoness guitars is (as in inlays and painted bodies/graphics) is not as straightforward as the spec of guitar. This is artwork in the truer sense of the word (as opposed to craftwork) as in I complete it according to my own beliefs and identity as an artist, which is slightly removed from my beliefs and identity as a guitar builder. I don't want to cause any confusion here so let me put this in a more direct way. As a guitar builder I believe in using the best materials, obtaining the best training and using the best designs as a way to create the most dependable, well playing and inspiring instruments that I can, to the specific needs and requirements of the person ordering the guitar.
> As an artist, I work to express the strengths and virtues that have appeared in art over the last 500 years and proved themselves to be of worth. I think its quite obvious that my work has a strong Judeo-Christian Gothic identity emanating from northern european imperialism that has bled into fatalistic nihility. The content of the guitars concerning the destruction of the human body is a metaphorical warning about the fragility of civilization and the imminent danger posed to humanity by environmental collapse and the spectre of global war. Coincidentally I'm an atheist by the way and I do not wish for there to be any discussion about any religious values in my guitars as this will be baseless. But belief and identity are two separate fibres within a mans mind.
> I don't want to hack on about this too much but a situation whereby the inlays, or any other aesthetic content of the guitars is designed by committee on the internet and then presented to me at order stage will be a fruitless task (with the best possible intentions of course) as this will have no relation at all to my own art, and it won't end up on a Daemoness. I do not replicate images from outside my school, and as soon as I started doing this the identity of my guitars would become totally synthetic as a I would become the human equivalent of "CTRL+C CTRL+V".
> I love discussing the artwork on the guitars with my customers but this is done when the guitars are ordered, and the process involves them usually suggesting a theme that comes under the umbrella "visual heavy metal". I then present my ideas to them and we decide which would be most appropriate. But the design is carried out by myself with 100% artistic license as I'm the person who is actually going to have to pull the thing into reality, and also the one who has to solve the technical challenges of producing the work (which I wouldn't want to involve anyone else in because it would probably bore the hell out of them). This might seem slightly selfish but it really is the only way I can work and artwork I have produced in the past that has been a collaboration with others has nearly always turned out lacklustre and was inevitably shitcanned. I am please an deeply honoured that my artwork and guitars have been so well received by the metal guitar community, and I'm only writing this to give people a better understanding of the way I work. I must work in this way to keep the quality standards where they currently are, and maintain the Daemoness identity, which I only ever wanted to be an awesome, dangerous metal guitar brand.


I was sure in you like in great luthier and an artist, I made a right choise


----------



## Xaios (Jun 20, 2011)

Dylan, that was an absolutely fantastic post and I just want to say that you've really cemented my respect. I was wowed before by the beauty and apparent quality of your work, but knowing that it's backed by your personal philosophy just makes it all the more authentic.

One suggestion: you might do well to add some of what you just posted to your website. That would give prospective purchasers a better understanding of what makes you tick. Currently it comes off as "I make guitars for METAAAAAAL!" Adding some of the above stated info would give people perspective as to what your true design philosophy is.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 20, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Dylan, that was an absolutely fantastic post and I just want to say that you've really cemented my respect. I was wowed before by the beauty and apparent quality of your work, but knowing that it's backed by your personal philosophy just makes it all the more authentic.
> 
> One suggestion: you might do well to add some of what you just posted to your website. That would give prospective purchasers a better understanding of what makes you tick. Currently it comes off as "I make guitars for METAAAAAAL!" Adding some of the above stated info would give people perspective as to what your true design philosophy is.



This, I totally got the same vibe and actually made the mistake of dismissing it completly when I first heard of you. But now, I've learned otherwise and have huge respect for the fantastic work you do.


----------



## daemonessaxes (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm really glad that you guys have respected my S.O.P. You are a great bunch..


----------



## Lewk (Jun 22, 2011)

The thing is, it works both ways. When I think of the first idea I went to Dyl with it makes me cringe. But rather than humour me he dug deeper and found something really worth doing. I've had a fair few guitars built for me and they've all been big dissapointments - in part probably because they listened and did exactly as I asked


----------



## Jontain (Jun 22, 2011)

Respect where respect is due Dylan, it shows how much you put into each and everyone of these builds. I can see you having fans and customers on the ss.org boards for quite sometime.

If I am ever looking to drop custom cash then yours will be the first to contact, but for the mean time I will have to put up with watching out for the eye candy in the build threads on here.


----------

